# OBS streamt nicht richtig auf twich



## ScyX (21. Februar 2019)

Hi,

habe mir Anfang des Jahres einen kompletten neuen Rechner zusammengestellt.  Specs (Siehe Bio)

Dazu ein 144hz 2k Asus ROG Bildschirm mit G-Sync.

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Versuche Sea of Thieves zu streamen, starte ich OBS (verschiedenste Einstellungen getestet etc.... nicht hilft) und daraufhin das Game.

Ingame laggt es überhaupt nicht! Auch auf meinem zweiten Bildschirm (60 Herz uralt Monitor) laggt nichts und das game an sich laggt auch überhaupt nicht. 

Aber wenn ich auf twitch gehe und den Stream ansehe dann laggt der. Auch vom Handy aus. Also um auszuschliesen, dass mein PC Chrome und das Game nicht mehr handeln kann .

Auch bei Freunden auf dem Twitch Stream sehen, dass es im Stream laggt. Aber mein game an sich laggt nicht!

habe von Bitraten bis zu skalierungen und andere Konvertierungsarten alles probiert. nichts hilft. Immer der selbe effekt. 

Wisst ihr an was das liegen könnte?

Gruß

ScyX


----------



## HisN (21. Februar 2019)

Du hast natürlich schon mal ins Statusfenster von OBS geschaut? Da steht meistens woran es hängt.
Aber ich schätze das wäre zu einfach, Du hast es schon gemacht und nur vergessen es zu erwähnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell rennst Du ja nur in das Problem mit den verschiedenen Monitor-Refreshraten. Da hab ich auch im Zusammenhang mit OBS schon einiges gelesen.


----------



## Stueppi (21. Februar 2019)

Bei obs entsprechend deines uploads die bitrate einstellen und, ich glaub im untersten menüpunkt, einstellen das die priorität einen höher als normal ist.

Die settings posten hilft auch.


----------

